# Fertig PC für 2000€?



## SmurfDog (17. Mai 2016)

*Fertig PC für 2000€?*

Hallo ich habe bald Geburstag und wollte mir einen Gaming PC kaufen den mir meine Eltern sponsoren wollen.
Maximal würden sie 2000€ für die Kiste ausgeben  aber dafür soll sie auch mindestens 10 Jahre halten.
Es gibt tausend Seiten bei denen man einen Gaming PC kaufen kann und ich weiß überhaupt nicht welchen ich da am besten nehmen sollte.
Ich kenne mich ein wenig aus und würde mir am liebsten einen Gaming PC selber zusammenstellen, meine Eltern meinen aber so ein Fertigrechner wäre am besten.
Ein Guter Freund meiner Eltern arbeitet in einem PC Laden und meinte dass er sich diesen hier gekauft habe und sehr zufreiden damit sei.
Ultra i7 Gaming-PC Computer i7 4790K -

Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob ich einfach einen fertigen PC nehmen soll oder meine Eltern dazu überreden soll, doch einzelne Hardware zu kaufen.
Was meint ihr denn was besser ist, fertig kaufen oder einzeln bestellen?


Grüße
SmurfDog


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2016)

SmurfDog schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe bald Geburstag und wollte mir einen Gaming PC kaufen den mir meine Eltern sponsoren wollen.
> Maximal würden sie 2000€ für die Kiste ausgeben  aber dafür soll sie auch mindestens 10 Jahre halten.


 wenn du mit "halten" meinst, dass er nicht kaputtgeht, dann wäre das ja noch möglich. Aber selbst die allerbeste CPU ist nach spätestens 5-6 Jahren  nur noch "Einsteigerklasse", selbst die beste Grafikkarte nach 2-3 Jahren ebenfalls. 

Aber: für ca 1000-1300€ kannst du einen PC zusammenbauen oder kaufen, der eine sehr gute CPU hat, dazu eine "Oberklasse"-Grafikkarte, die ca 2-3 Jahre reicht, bis die DANN neuesten Games vlt nur noch auf niedrigen Details laufen, und dann brauchst du nur ne neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Erst nach ca 6 Jahren wäre dann auch eine neue CPU fällig und erneut eine neue Grafikkarte.


Der verlinkte PC ist "okay", aber zu der CPU, die übertaktbar ist, wurde da nur ein billiges nicht zum übertakten geeignetes Mainboard genommen. Das passt nicht gut zusammen. Willst du denn übertakten? 

Schau Dir zB mal den hier an http://www.amazon.de/Ankermann-PC-4x4-00GHz-Xpredator-Microsoft-4260409310476/dp/B00PO6S7X2  da bekommst du zwar mit selber zusammenstellen günstiger, aber das passt ansonsten gut. Übertaktbarer i7-6700k mit passendem Board, GTX 970 als Grafikkarte, ne SSD...  die GTX 980 aus dem anderen PC ist nur ca 10-15% schneller, kostet aber ein gutes Stück mehr. Du "musst" dann halt vlt in 1-2 Jahren die Grafikkarte mal aufrüsten, aber das ist ja kein Problem. 

Du kannst auch noch was warten, wenn es Zeit hat - in 2-4 Wochen kommen neue Grafikkarten raus, vlt lohnen die sich dann eher.


----------



## vonKroete (18. Mai 2016)

Selbst zusammenstellen ist meist unter dem Strich günstiger. Wobei ich mich auch echt frage, wie viel besser die Grafik noch werden soll - schärfer als das wahre Leben oder wie?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (18. Mai 2016)

SmurfDog schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe bald Geburstag und wollte mir einen Gaming PC kaufen den mir meine Eltern sponsoren wollen.
> Maximal würden sie 2000€ für die Kiste ausgeben  aber dafür soll sie auch mindestens 10 Jahre halten.
> Es gibt tausend Seiten bei denen man einen Gaming PC kaufen kann und ich weiß überhaupt nicht welchen ich da am besten nehmen sollte.
> Ich kenne mich ein wenig aus und würde mir am liebsten einen Gaming PC selber zusammenstellen, meine Eltern meinen aber so ein Fertigrechner wäre am besten.
> ...



Definitiv einzelne Hardware, alleine wenn ich mir schon das schäbige 30 Euro Gehäuse ansehe oder dass in der Preisklasse nur der boxed Kühler dabei ist, vergeht mir alles. Dazu steht bei vielen Komponenten wie Netzteil, Grafikkarte etc. keine Marke dabei, geh also mal schön von den billigsten und lautesten Komponenten aus. Wenn Du so ein Teil selber zusammenschrauben kannst, zahlst Du für einen Fertig PC mehr Geld für schlecteree Komponenten.Außerdem darfst Du auch immer schön das ganze System wegschicken, wenn was dran ist. Bei Einzeelkomponenten kann man je nachdem den PC wenigstens noch weiterverweden.


----------



## Enisra (18. Mai 2016)

nja, weitere Gründe von dem Überteuerten Teil nichts zu halten:
Keine Angaben von wem die Teile sind, was ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Punkt ist und das man abgeblich keine Nachteile bei der CPU hätte, außer dass die ein nicht mehr aktuelles Modell ist


----------

